# May Have Goofed Again



## IcyMist (Jun 13, 2006)

Okay I am working on making some cheese crackers that you start out with flour, cayenne pepper, rice crispies, MARGARINE, sesame seeds and salt.  Well I ended up getting butter instead of margarine and decided to go ahead and use that.  Is there a time when you should use margarine instead of butter?  I have already started blending everything together so I either need to toss it or continue making it.  What say you?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 13, 2006)

Go ahead and use the butter.


----------



## mudbug (Jun 13, 2006)

I think you will get a flakier cracker with the butter anyway.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 13, 2006)

_I agree with Andy and Mudbug, use the butter, I'll wager you have a fantastic cracker coming along. _

_kadesma_


----------



## marmalady (Jun 13, 2006)

Icy - doncha know - butter's always better!


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 13, 2006)

LOL thanks all.  Still don't know if it will turn out okay because I made 5 batches at one time and accidentally left out one stick of butter.  Hopefully they will turn out okay.


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 13, 2006)

Well the crackers are a flop.  I can't even pick them up without them crumbling and I have no clue what is wrong.  The only thing I can think of is that I made them about the size of a half dollar and I finally realized that they were way to big.  Each batch was suppose to make 56 crackers and I made 5 batches.  I think the total amount that I ended up making was about 200.  I tried cooking them longer and that seemed to make the crumbling worse.    Even though they taste really good, they do have a floury taste to them and they are soft and crumbly.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jun 14, 2006)

IcyMist - if you will post the recipe you were using - and what you did differently - that might give us something to work from to help you figure out the problem. Without out those two things it's impossible to tell.


----------



## marmalady (Jun 14, 2006)

Since you forgot one of the sticks of butter, that's probably your problem.  This is my 'Cheddar pennies' recipe - you can get an idea of the basic ingredients from it:

SPICY CHEDDAR PENNIES W/PECANS
 
Makes about 20 dz.
 
1 stick unsalted butter
1 pound very sharp cheddar, shredded, at room temp.
1 ½ cups AP flour
½ cup rice flour
½ tsp salt
½ tsp cayenne (more or less, to your liking)
½ cup very finely chopped pecans
 
Heat oven to 325; line baking sheets with parchment.
 
In food processor, cream butter til smooth; add cheese, process til all mixed together. Add flours, salt, cayenne, and pulse til it forms a ball.
 
Remove from processor, work in pecans with your hands. Divide dough in 4ths; divide each 4th into 2 strips, and roll out under hands to make a ‘rope’ about the diameter of a penny. Repeat with all; place on a flat sheet and chill 30 minutes.
 
Cut each rope into slices about 1/8 inch thick, place on baking sheet (you can place pretty close together, as they don’t spread); then take your thumb and flatten them a bit.
 
Bake for 15-18 minutes, til light brown on top. (If you taste one and it’s a little chewy in the middle, put the sheet back in the oven another few minutes; you want ‘em crisp!)
 
I also think they may have been too big; how large did the recipe say to make them?  IE, bigger crackers, longer cooking time, more chance of not cooking all the way through to a 'dry' state.


----------

